# Just installed the 2013 CC dash clock...looks much better I think.



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I just installed my new 2013 CC dash clock and I think it looks a lot better than the old one.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

You do have a mod sickness you know


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Where did you relocate the hazards switch to?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> Where did you relocate the hazards switch to?


You can see it in the lower picture...dead smack in the center.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it red (at night) from the factory? My 2012 is illuminated white.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

OnlineAlias said:


> Is it red (at night) from the factory? My 2012 is illuminated white.


Nope. I reversed the polarity of the LED's. Now instead of OEM white it glows OEM red.


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

What was involved in doing this mod? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

macnplay said:


> What was involved in doing this mod?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


As far as installing the clock or initiating the red backlighting on it?


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

jbcc said:


> As far as installing the clock or initiating the red backlighting on it?


And also the relocating of the hazard switch.

I feel like more cost and complexity was involved in this mod than most will ever want to bother with lol.

Great end result though.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Ribz80 said:


> And also the relocating of the hazard switch.
> 
> I feel like more cost and complexity was involved in this mod than most will ever want to bother with lol.
> 
> Great end result though.


Bingo!! Right you are. To do the whole 2012 dash requires some time, money and effort. If it's just swapping out the old clock for the new one...well that's super easy. Making it backlight in red...well that's pretty involved. 

If you have any questions about it or the dash retrofit, just pm me.


----------



## NEW2CC (Jan 8, 2013)

*2013 Dashboard Clock*



jbcc said:


> Well I just installed my new 2013 CC dash clock and I think it looks a lot better than the old one.


Hello,

Where did you get it from? Price? My GPS fell on it and cracked the bezel so I need to order a replacement ASAP.

Thanks in advance!
NEW2CC


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

I wish there was a way to remove the analog clock completely and replace it with a single piece of trim across the entire dash. So much cleaner.

The clock just seems so out of place to me. I honestly think it was an afterthought of the designers:

"Well those trays were kind of lame, but we need something to break up the dash trim... Ah hell, just throw a clock up there"


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

You know, I don't mind the clock. But am I the only guy, ANYWHERE, who likes the 2012 clock better than the 2013? I think the '13 looks horribly chincy lol


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

12vwcc said:


> You know, I don't mind the clock. But am I the only guy, ANYWHERE, who likes the 2012 clock better than the 2013? I think the '13 looks horribly chincy lol


At least the 2013's lighting matches the rest of the red interior lighting. The weird blueish white light on the 2012's clock looks out of place at night.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> At least the 2013's lighting matches the rest of the red interior lighting. The weird blueish white light on the 2012's clock looks out of place at night.


It is not red in 13 model's 
It was moded to red by the user


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

akipal said:


> It is not red in 13 model's
> It was moded to red by the user


Oh, I thought I saw somewhere else a stock 2013 interior where it was red, but I must be mistaken. I thought OP was just trying to replicate the stock 2013 look, lighting and all.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

jbcc said:


> Nope. I reversed the polarity of the LED's. Now instead of OEM white it glows OEM red.


You lucky SOB. When I changed the white LED's to red in the door trim, it was a long painful trial and error process. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

12vwcc said:


> You know, I don't mind the clock. But am I the only guy, ANYWHERE, who likes the 2012 clock better than the 2013? I think the '13 looks horribly chincy lol


Completely agree. If I had a 2013, I'd be looking to swap to a 2012 clock! (As it stands, I have a 2012 CC with a 2012 clock!  )

I do, though, like the red backlighting. I have no appetite for attempting the mod, but if I could just flip a switch, I'd go to red in a second.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

evannole said:


> Completely agree. If I had a 2013, I'd be looking to swap to a 2012 clock! (As it stands, I have a 2012 CC with a 2012 clock!  )
> 
> I do, though, like the red backlighting. I have no appetite for attempting the mod, but if I could just flip a switch, I'd go to red in a second.


I'm certain you could do that somehow... As I mentioned in my "other" thread.... if you dissassemble the clock (which is really quite simple) there's 2 boards connected via a push pin interface. Simply pull them apart so you have the "clock" piece in your hand. put the other piece off to the side.

If you take a 9V battery to test with, and attach the positive to Pin 7 and negative to Pin 9. The RED LEDs will light up....... If you connect Negative to Pin 7 and Positive to Pin 1, the White will light up.

This is just a thought.... but You could "potentially" add a switch in between by cutting the ends of those 3 pins, and soldering a wire to all 3 and then to an external switch. 

Essentially your're placing it to interrupt the signal... because what currently happens is that Pin 1 is receiving a constant positive +12V feed, and Pin 7 is Receiving Negative. Pin 9 isn't receiving anything. If you place in a switch, you could wire it in such a way that it would "reverse the polarity" of Pin 7 to Positive, and Pin 9 would end up being ground thus producing RED light.

The reason this works, is because the clock actually already has wired on board 2 WHITE LEDs and 2 RED LEDs.... it's just that the RED LEDs aren't powered. While I was messing around... I actually had it at one point where it looked like the clock was a "candy cane" because I had all 4 LEDs glowing at the same time lol.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Interesting mod, not for me but good to see people doing mods with the facelift parts OEM+


----------



## bimbasz (Dec 30, 2011)

how to make a red LED on the watch

reversed the polarity?
Pin 1 ---> - 12V
pin 7 ---> + 12V
how?

I do 
pin 7 ---> + 12V
and
pin 9 ---> - 12V
so red LED does not work
with this wiring shines white light and red light but invisibly

tell you how to do it?


----------



## mmoore2490 (Dec 6, 2012)

jbcc said:


> Well I just installed my new 2013 CC dash clock and I think it looks a lot better than the old one.


 how would someone go about this with a 2010 cc sport? i love the clock addition but sadly am a couple years behind  no need for the red as much, just simply putting in the clock and relocating the hazard button.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mmoore2490 said:


> how would someone go about this with a 2010 cc sport? i love the clock addition but sadly am a couple years behind  no need for the red as much, just simply putting in the clock and relocating the hazard button.


 x2, I'm looking at a 2012 that has one, but a 2010 6 speed I'm looking at doesn't, and I'd like to have the clock. Replace whole dash? Or can o replace the trays and trim for the 2012+ trim and clock?


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

i will be doing the 2012 dash trim/clock/hazard retrofit some time this summer. there isn't any solid info on here about how involved it really is. i know a couple people have done it, but nobody i've contacted has been much help. i think i'll just be going at it blind. will post up a DIY or something when i get around to it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tambat said:


> i will be doing the 2012 dash trim/clock/hazard retrofit some time this summer. there isn't any solid info on here about how involved it really is. i know a couple people have done it, but nobody i've contacted has been much help. i think i'll just be going at it blind. will post up a DIY or something when i get around to it.


 Cool thanks. I was thinking even retro fit the 300C clock into it.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Cool thanks. I was thinking even retro fit the 300C clock into it.


 Or the infiniti analog clock


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

NRGCC said:


> Or the infiniti analog clock


 It's doable. Thank god for a dremmel tool :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

anyone has any diy on this yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

actually so from what i found wiring wise is this.

red= positive (30a)
brown is negative
blue/lilac= signal wire

the blue/lilac wire gets put into slot /2, on the 20 pin connector of the j533 module or interface canbus module

as for coding i have not tried it yet. i will be doing this retrofit soon and i can post up a diy


----------



## klingklang (Jun 26, 1999)

If someone interested, I have one modified to red lighting in the CC classifieds. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7078538
Brand New dash clock with red lighting

sent from my xperia using tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I have a set with the dash trim for sale in the classifieds for whoever wants to retrofit it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

just searched for it and didnt see the f/s is it for the matt chrome trim?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> just searched for it and didnt see the f/s is it for the matt chrome trim?


Right here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7062857-Feeler-updated-beltline-trim-with-the-clock


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

ah ok.

i have the matt chrome trim so i just went with that same look for the clock conversion.

i got most of the stuff today just waiting on the hvac and radio bezel before i begin this adventure.

i have all the wiring diagrams off the new body style cc. i hope they are the same between body styles because the clock is different.

from the looks of the holiday i may be doing the project on saterday if im lucky and if its warmer then.

i will be also be adding a diy on the projector headlight swap with level sensing and coding. but thats after the clock =)
i have the hids already but i have not activated the level sensing since im missing the module and level sensor.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

small update. 

i did a dry run to test fit all the trim pieces and the clock before wiring.

the upper dash pieces fit perfect with the clock bracket in place.

the radio and hvac trim to house the hazard button and passenger side airbag switch is the problem

the radio mounting needs to be notched out in order to make room for the hazard switch and the wires behind it so the trim panel can snap in flush.

the hvac trim with the relocated passenger side airbag switch needs to be notched out as well to make room for it.


this is also a first generation cc produced in 08. so the clock might of not been thought of at that time with the relocated switches.

also for those who are wondering this project is a pain in the butt and is expensive with a list price so far of $740.48.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> anyone has any diy on this yet?


I already wrote up a diy on this. Did u replace your gateway with a 7n0 version or are you using the original? If u do not upgrade the gateway, the clock will no sync with the rest of the car and allow you to change the time without unplugging it and re plugging it at noon and midnight.

However, if u replace the gateway u will get a "steering wheel lock warning" every time you turn off car. Not a big deal, just means the steering wheel lock no longer will work unless you also upgrade your CCM / IMMO module to newer version and have dealer readapt it. Not all dealers will do this either.

There are ways around it, which involve taking your CCM out, buying a new one. Reading the EEPROM of the old one and adapting it to the new one.... However, this requires special tools and knowledge of what you're doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

how did you wire the clock the first time?

looking at the wiring diagrams and just tapping into the correct wires at each pin should be enough.

red = power
brown = negative
blue/lilac = signal for time

i have these provisions but have not actually tapped into the wires to see if it works.

im still at the trim piece phase.

but thank you i will make the wiring a new priority before i proceed.

i do have the sources to program the modules but if it comes to that i may scrap the project because of the cost so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

I did find some of your research spread out across a few topics lol

i do have access to vagcom and vw scan tools.

did you ever get the clock to actually work? and have everything work flawless?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> how did you wire the clock the first time?
> 
> looking at the wiring diagrams and just tapping into the correct wires at each pin should be enough.
> 
> ...


Yes your wiring is correct, however, what I'm saying is, if you don't replace your CAN Gateway with one that starts with a part # of 7N0, then the clock will not work flawlessly. Yes, once you install this, code the new gateway, then in vagcom you can tick the little "analog clock" box in VCDS under gateway, and it will now work flawless. However... Read my post above about the steering wheel column lock. 

The gateway has to be replaced because what you're doing is essentially adapting B7 modules l vs your car which is based on B6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

well that stinks bad.

curious did you have to cut your dash for the hazard and passenger buttons?

and thanks for the tip ill try to look into a new module as well.

im already this deep might as well go through with it haha!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Yep you might as go the extra 9 yards to do it right  if it makes you feel better I'm digging into the ELV issue now that you'll get once you replace the gateway. And trust me, it's not that annoying of an issue and doesn't break anything. But... That being said. I've finally decided to come back to researching it and figuring out a solution. I'm consulting with a few others on it. Here's where I'm at:

The CCM module we both have installed today is part # 3C0 959 433 AP. All newer gen CCs have part # 3AA 959 433 A installed. The CCM also contains the IMMO (or immobilized) on a chip which is encrypted to your vehicle and your steering lock (ELV). 

Now we could replace the CCM with this new part # but then it has to be recoded and everything reprogrammed to the new IMMO code... Not to mention you have to find someone smart enough to adapt B7 coding to B6 parts and a B6 electrical bus. 

That being said, it "appears" others have attempted this before, and the solution is to copy the EEPROM chip from the B6 IMMO as is, and dump it into the B7 IMMO using a special programmer tool (I'm verifying what this tool is and where I can get). Once that is done, there is a single pin difference between the B6 CCM and the B7 CCM. That is to say, pin 8 of the new CCM needs a wire soldered to Pin 10. The reason for that is again... Is the difference in the electrical bus.

I found a B7 CCM that I just ordered on eBay for 45 bucks. 3AA 959 433 A.

So what I'm getting at is this. If we find a way to copy the CCM from the old to the new one. And we splice in a single wire joining pin 8 and pin 10... This will fix all issues and everything work 100%. In addition, you should be able to add any new functionality from the B7 without any issues as this fix between the CCM and gateway gets you 100% of the way there. 

So in theory, once this is done, you could adapt kessy, the newer TPMS system, lane departure, etc.

Oh and yes, had to notch the dash slightly to account for the variation in tabs and brackets. Not a big deal thought. Just dremmeled the areas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

darn so we need a new 7n0 gateway and a new ccm. hmm
and to think this started for a analog clock haha.

can the vcds tool do all this reprogramming or is there a more in depth tool we need?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> darn so we need a new 7n0 gateway and a new ccm. hmm
> and to think this started for a analog clock haha.
> 
> can the vcds tool do all this reprogramming or is there a more in depth tool we need?


So like I said, the most important thing is the gateway. You can install that and leave the CCM until I get the solution finalized. That will get you 99.9% working. Analog clock will sync and can be updated via the MFA and rns-510 etc. You'll just get the ELV warning and blinking light for a few seconds every time you turn off the car. Everything up to that point can be done with VCDS.

The CCM requires a special reader / programmer (sounds more complicated than it is). Which will require opening up both the old and new CCM to get to the electronic boards, and then placing the programmer on the EEPROM chip to read it / write it. I have to do some testing first before I publish how to to do it all. So let's wait till I get the part and in the meantime you can move forward with the gateway replacement and get everything else working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Sounds good thanks. I've had to take a step back for the time being. My downpipe cracked so need to get s replacement before I do any other projects. Hopefully next day I can look into the clock project some more. Also looking for a new module to try out as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

does the gateway module need to be repinned at all or is it plug and play then code the thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Is there a coding box for the clock or just wire it up? I have installed the gateway module in my car today but didn't see a coding option. Also the coding wasn't in the long coding menu I had to use the installation list. Is that normak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

Trying to replace the ccm in my car ruined the adaptation between the keys and the anti theft. Also going backwards was impossible. Even replacing the steering lock and ccm didn't work. Also the steering lock won't unlock the steering wheel even after we attempted to readapt the keys. Car was towed today. Going to need a new gateway. Ccm and steering lock to get it back in shape. At this point the clock project has been dropped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

After everything is fixed going to try maybe a software update to see if it can activate the clock coding that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

